# [Lecteur multicartes (SD...)] ne fonctionne pas... (résolu)

## l_arbalette

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un lecteur USB de cartes 7 en 1. Il est supposé pouvoir lire les cartes SD, Compact Flash, etc...Il possède également un port USB, qui lui, fonctionne très bien.

 *lsusb wrote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0ea0:2126 Ours Technology, Inc. 7-in-1 Card Reader

 

Ce lecteur est bien traité par udev, qui créé 4 périphériques blocs...

 *ls -lha /dev/sd* wrote:*   

> 
> 
> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 48 20 mai   12:21 /dev/sdd
> 
> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 64 20 mai   12:21 /dev/sde
> ...

 

un petit check avec udevadmin sur un des 4 blocs :

 *udevadm info /dev/sdd wrote:*   

> P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/block/sdd
> 
> N: sdd
> 
> S: disk/by-id/usb-OTi_CF_CARD_Reader_0123456789abcdef-0:0
> ...

 

enfin, quelques extraits de config du noyau (que j'ai pu lire ici ou là comme étant important)

```
CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=y (celui là n'est probablement pas nécessaire...)
```

mais quand j'insère une carte SD dans le lecteur, il ne se passe rien (le lecteur semble se mettre en erreur avec une lumière qui s'allume fixe, et qui ne s'éteint plus (même une fois la carte enlevée). Il faut alors redémarrer le pc)

EDIT2 : quand je dis qu'il ne se passe rien, je veux également dire que dmsg ne bronche pas lors de l'insertion de la carte : rien de rien du tout...

EDIT1 : ci-joint le début d'emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3470_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

```

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du pb ? ou de la façon d'aller plus loin dans l'analyse ?

Merci !

----------

## k-root

y a til des messages dans :

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

dans le kernel :

```
# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG=m
```

```
CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y
```

cdlt,

----------

## boozo

'alute

*attention je risque de m'arrêter très vite vu que j'ai vu l'utilisation d'udevadm :p*

De mémoire :

sauf si ta bestiole utilise un chispet spécifique (et là c'est pas gagné) le scsi_multi_lun suffit normalement mais - il y a pas mal d'années en arrière - il y avait un bug lié au rafraichissement des périfs scsi et il fallait avoir la carte pluggé avant branchement du bidule-in-one pour voir les partitions des sd/mmc.

Depuis avec les rules udev et autres je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui mais c'est peut-être à tester pour voir si cela fait une différence   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Pas mieux, le coup du multi lun dans le kernel, c'est la première idée qui m'est venue à l'esprit !

----------

## boozo

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pas mieux, le coup du multi lun dans le kernel, c'est la première idée qui m'est venue à l'esprit !

 

Je ne me souviens de çà et blk_dev_sd mais plus trop s'il fallait les trucs sg_utils ? (pffiou! ça doit dater de 2005 ces histoires   :Embarassed:  )

Faudrait que je recherche...

----------

## l_arbalette

merci pour vos messages.

j'ai chargé les modules usb_debug et kcopy (celui là, je sais pas pourquoi, mais il a été installé quand j'ai fait les modifs de config du noyau pour activer le debug)

le reste des debugs USB était déjà paramétré comme conseillé par k-root

mais aucun message particulier à l'insertion de la carte SD...

```
tail -f /var/log/messages :

@larbalette /usr/src/linux-3.7.9-gentoo $ tail -f /var/log/messages 

May 23 08:28:37 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by thibaut(uid=0)

May 23 08:28:37 localhost kernel: [34186.248311] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb_debug

May 23 08:28:37 localhost kernel: [34186.248321] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for debug

May 23 08:28:37 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

May 23 08:28:45 localhost acpid: client 2280[0:0] has disconnected

May 23 08:28:45 localhost acpid: client connected from 2280[0:0]

May 23 08:28:45 localhost acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 23 08:28:45 localhost kernel: [34194.120306] composite sync not supported

May 23 08:29:09 localhost sudo:  larbalette : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/usr/src/linux-3.7.9-gentoo ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/tail -f /var/log/messages

May 23 08:29:09 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by larbalette(uid=0)
```

Mon chipset n'est pas "à priori" exotique : il s'agit du B75 d'Intel.

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation B75 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
```

le Multi LUN est bien activé dans mon noyau.

et j'ai CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y dans le noyau également...

donc à priori, j'ai tout ce que j'ai pu trouvé sur le net pour résoudre le pb...sans que rien n'y fasse.

(pour udevadm : désolé d'avoir heurté la sensibilité des gentooistes...mais ça fait un bout de temps que je n'avais pas remis les mains sous le capot: je n'ai trouvé que ça pour m'assurer que mes périphs blocs correspondait bien à ce matériel...j'aurais du faire comment ?)

----------

## boozo

Et avec la carte sd déjà pluggée avant de brancher le bidule c'est kif ?

Sinon tu peux peut-être regarder du côté de sg_utils (ou un truc dans ce goût-là) pour voir si tu arrives à raffraichir (cmd sg_map de mémoire je crois)

Edit: pardon donc c'est sys-app/sg3_utils (portage inside) avec les commandes sg_scan et sg_map

----------

## l_arbalette

ta question me fait penser que je me suis peut être mal exprimé : mon lecteur est un lecteur USB, mais "interne" dans le sens ou je le branche sur une broche USB 5 Pin, directement sur la carte mère...mais je ne peux pas le brancher et débrancher à volonté...

du coup, vous avez peut être trouvé bizarre qu'il n'y ai rien dans /var/log/messages...mais c'est parce que le lecteur est branché en permanence.

J'ai donc essayé la manip proposée : en ouvrant le capot (pour de vrai cette fois !   :Smile:  ), j'ai branché le lecteur sur la carte mère 1) sans la carte SD dedans, et 2) avec la carte SD insérée.

Aucune différence : j'ai les messages suivants dans /var/log/messages, identiques dans les 2 cas, au re-branchement du lecteur.

et toujours pas de carte SD visible...

```
May 23 22:18:16 localhost kernel: [83852.346219] usb 2-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 12 using ehci_hcd

May 23 22:18:16 localhost kernel: [83852.465977] usb 2-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=0ea0, idProduct=2126

May 23 22:18:16 localhost kernel: [83852.465982] usb 2-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

May 23 22:18:16 localhost kernel: [83852.465985] usb 2-1.6: Product: USB 8-in-1 Card Reader 

May 23 22:18:16 localhost kernel: [83852.465987] usb 2-1.6: Manufacturer: OTi

May 23 22:18:16 localhost kernel: [83852.465990] usb 2-1.6: SerialNumber: 0123456789abcdef

May 23 22:18:16 localhost kernel: [83852.466421] scsi9 : usb-storage 2-1.6:1.0

May 23 22:18:17 localhost kernel: [83853.479245] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     OTi      CF CARD Reader   2.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

May 23 22:18:17 localhost kernel: [83853.479583] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

May 23 22:18:17 localhost kernel: [83853.506935] scsi 9:0:0:1: Direct-Access     OTi      SM CARD Reader   2.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

May 23 22:18:17 localhost kernel: [83853.507105] sd 9:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

May 23 22:18:18 localhost kernel: [83853.548337] scsi 9:0:0:2: Direct-Access     OTi      SD CARD Reader   2.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

May 23 22:18:18 localhost kernel: [83853.548499] sd 9:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

May 23 22:18:18 localhost kernel: [83853.604318] scsi 9:0:0:3: Direct-Access     OTi      MS CARD Reader   2.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

May 23 22:18:18 localhost kernel: [83853.604478] sd 9:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

May 23 22:18:18 localhost kernel: [83853.773563] sd 9:0:0:3: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

May 23 22:18:18 localhost kernel: [83854.125129] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

May 23 22:18:18 localhost kernel: [83854.181513] sd 9:0:0:1: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

May 23 22:18:18 localhost kernel: [83854.223381] sd 9:0:0:2: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

donc finalement, au branchement du lecteur, j'ai bien des messages dans /var/log/messages confirmant la création de 4 périphériques blocs, mais à l'insertion de la carte SD : rien du tout...(pourtant la carte est OK, car j'ai aussi un petit adaptateur sous forme de clé USB avec des logements pour lire des cartes dedans, et là, ça marche....   :Rolling Eyes:  )

pour sg3_utils, je regarde, merci !

----------

## l_arbalette

ok, donc sg_scan et sg_map me confirme que mon lecteur est bien reconnu, et que les différents emplacement sont bien gérés...mais ça ne résoud pas le pb. de l'absence de partition visible....j'ai bien /dev/sde...mais à l'insertion de la carte SD, /dev/sde1 n'est pas créée...

```
sg_scan -i

/dev/sg3: scsi10 channel=0 id=0 lun=0 [em]

    OTi       CF CARD Reader    2.00 [rmb=1 cmdq=0 pqual=0 pdev=0x0] 

/dev/sg4: scsi10 channel=0 id=0 lun=1 [em]

    OTi       SM CARD Reader    2.00 [rmb=1 cmdq=0 pqual=0 pdev=0x0] 

/dev/sg5: scsi10 channel=0 id=0 lun=2 [em]

    OTi       SD CARD Reader    2.00 [rmb=1 cmdq=0 pqual=0 pdev=0x0] 

/dev/sg6: scsi10 channel=0 id=0 lun=3 [em]

    OTi       MS CARD Reader    2.00 [rmb=1 cmdq=0 pqual=0 pdev=0x0]
```

```
sg_map

/dev/sg3  /dev/sdc

/dev/sg4  /dev/sdd

/dev/sg5  /dev/sde

/dev/sg6  /dev/sdf
```

par contre, je remarque qu'en lançant ces commandes avec et sans la carte SD, le comportement est différent : bien que l'output soit identique, et que je n'ai toujours pas de carte SD en vue, les commandes mettent 3 plombes à me sortir le résultat quand la carte SD est insérée...alors que c'est instantané quand la carte SD n'est pas dans le lecteur !

une piste à explorer peut être ? (mais je ne sais pas comment....)

Sinon : 

 *http://sg.danny.cz/sg/uu_index.html wrote:*   

> sg_readcap
> 
> This call performs a READ CAPACITY command on the given device. For a disk this should yield the sector size and the number of sectors. The given name may be any SCSI device (i.e. not just sg devices). 

 

et chez moi, carte SD insérée ou pas :

```
sg_readcap /dev/sde 

READ CAPACITY (10) failed, device not ready
```

(je le fais sur sde car c'est ce qui correspond à la carte SD)

----------

## boozo

En effet tu fais bien de le préciser je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un lecteur externe et non usb directement pluggé sur la CM... mais je ne sais pas si cela fait une différence notable (peut-être faut-il des options usb/scsi en rab dans ce cas ?)

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> par contre, je remarque qu'en lançant ces commandes avec et sans la carte SD, le comportement est différent : bien que l'output par contre, je remarque qu'en lançant ces commandes avec et sans la carte SD, le comportement est différent : bien que l'output soit identique, et que je n'ai toujours pas de carte SD en vue, les commandes mettent 3 plombes à me sortir le résultat quand la carte SD est insérée...alors que c'est instantané quand la carte SD n'est pas dans le lecteur !
> 
> une piste à explorer peut être ? (mais je ne sais pas comment....) soit identique, et que je n'ai toujours pas de carte SD en vue, les commandes mettent 3 plombes à me sortir le résultat quand la carte SD est insérée...alors que c'est instantané quand la carte SD n'est pas dans le lecteur !
> 
> une piste à explorer peut être ? (mais je ne sais pas comment....)

 

Là, je sèche ; lamentablement...

Si tu veux mon sentiment, le comportement que tu décris ne m'inspire rien de bon pour le lecteur car si malgré la carte insérée c'est toujours pareil je ne vois vraiment pas comment le forcer à déclencher l'événement   :Sad: 

(Dans qq très vieux posts, certain parlent de booter avec la carte sd insérée dans le lecteur mais pour être franc, je ne crois guère en la pertinence de ce genre de workaround   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Au-delà, et je ne sais pas si cela serait efficace dans ce cas précis, mais j'avais gardé dans mes bookmarks une vieille méthode pour forcer le scan des périfs scsi (c'est issue de l'arrivée des noyo 2.6... oui je sais ça date ^^) cependant avec le hotplug et la couche udev ce n'est plus nécessaire... m'enfin si jamais...

```
#echo - - - >/sys/class/scsi_host/host$num/scan
```

n.b. le "- - -" n'est pas une erreur de typo mais indique de passer sur chaque channel/target/lun

n.b. ibid si il y a plusieurs $host à faire prendre en compte

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Au-delà, et je ne sais pas si cela serait efficace dans ce cas précis, mais j'avais gardé dans mes bookmarks une vieille méthode pour forcer le scan des périfs scsi (c'est issue de l'arrivée des noyo 2.6... oui je sais ça date ^^) cependant avec le hotplug et la couche udev ce n'est plus nécessaire... m'enfin si jamais...
> 
> ```
> #echo - - - >/sys/class/scsi_host/host$num/scan
> ```
> ...

 

C'eût été ma suggestion, déclencher à nouveau le scan par le noyo.

J'avais aussi "blockdev --rereadpt [périphériques]" dans mes cartons, mais la commande machin "- - -" ne m'a jamais déçu, pour peu que je me rappelle où il faut les coller  :Smile: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Si ce lecteur est usb, tu devrais le voir avec lsusb (comme lspci, mais pour l'usb).

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Si ce lecteur est usb, tu devrais le voir avec lsusb (comme lspci, mais pour l'usb).

 

c'est ce que j'ai posté en tout premier   :Wink:  et effectivement, je vois bien le lecteur.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> J'avais aussi "blockdev --rereadpt [périphériques]" dans mes cartons

 

ça ne donne rien : 

```
#blockdev --rereadpt /dev/sde 

blockdev: impossible d'ouvrir /dev/sde: Aucun medium trouvé

# blockdev --report /dev/sde

RO    RA   SSZ   BSZ  1er sect.          Taille   Périphérique

rw   256   512  4096          0               0   /dev/sde

```

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Au-delà, et je ne sais pas si cela serait efficace dans ce cas précis, mais j'avais gardé dans mes bookmarks une vieille méthode pour forcer le scan des périfs scsi (c'est issue de l'arrivée des noyo 2.6... oui je sais ça date ^^) cependant avec le hotplug et la couche udev ce n'est plus nécessaire... m'enfin si jamais...
> 
> Code:	
> 
> #echo - - - >/sys/class/scsi_host/host$num/scan

 

ça ne fait rien du tout. Je lance la commande : il prend...mais dmesg ne bronche pas...

(tout ça carte insérée bien sûr)

Du coup, j'ai rebooté avec la carte insérée, et là : surprise (pas celle que j'attendais)

je n'ai jamais eu l'écran de démarrage de ma carte mère : c'est resté bloqué juste avant sur un écran noir (cela n'est pas arrivé jusqu'au stade ou j'ai le choix d'aller dans les options du BIOS). Apparemment, la carte SD ne lui plait pas du tout.

Je l'ai enlevée, puis ré-insérée juste avant que GRUB ne se lance.

Là, c'est GRUB qui n'a pas aimé : il a eu l'air de se relancer 2 fois, et il a fini par démarrer...mais une fois le système complètement démarré : toujours pas de carte SD visible...

Il semblerait que la carte mère ait un pb. avec le lecteur, mais c'est quand même étrange...je ne sais pas où chercher désormais...

----------

## boozo

Je suis sincèrement navré mais je ne vois vraiment plus quoi te conseiller   :Sad: 

Peut-être y a-t-il tout simplement un défaut matériel sur le port SD uniquement (composant ou connexion) : est-ce que tu l'as déjà vu fonctionner avec une carte sd ce lecteur ? antérieurement sur gentoo ou sur des noyaux plus anciens voire peut-être depuis une autre distrib genre un livecd knoppix qui charge tout en module

----------

## Dominique_71

à ce stade, je ne vois qu'un bug du bios ou un défaut du hardware.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Peut-être y a-t-il tout simplement un défaut matériel sur le port SD uniquement (composant ou connexion) : est-ce que tu l'as déjà vu fonctionner avec une carte sd ce lecteur ?

 

En fait, ce lecteur spécifiquement, non. Mais j'ai une imprimante multifonction avec lecteur multicartes intégré, qui pose le même problème (le périph bloc SCSI est créé, mais rien ne se passe à l'insertion), et pour le coup, ce lecteur intégré marchait avant avec mon ancien PC (Gentoo toujours, mais j'étais sur ASUS en carte mère, avant que je change pour cause de je ne sais quoi qui avait cramé). Je n'en ai pas parlé pour simplifier le pb, mais le pb est bien reproductible sur 2 matériels différents. (mais je suis d'accord, ça n'exclue pas une panne de ce lecteur...je double les checks avec l'imprimante pour être sûr.)

D'autre part, j'ai du coup tenté avec un liveCD Kubuntu, puis avec une Knoppix : ni l'une ni l'autre ne reconnaissent la carte SD, ni dans le lecteur OTi_CF_CARD_Reader ni dans l'imprimante HP.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> je ne vois qu'un bug du bios ou un défaut du hardware

 

pour le défaut de hardware, je pense avoir répondu ci-dessus. Remarque, on n'est pas à l'abri que l'imprimante aussi soit pétée ! mais là, y'a quelqu'un qui m'en veut !   :Crying or Very sad: 

pour le BIOS, du coup, je suis allé le flasher avec la dernière version.

ça n'a pas changé grand chose. Par contre, j'ai peut être une piste : j'ai remarqué que le lecteur multicarte apparaissait, dans l'utilitaire de config du Bios, dans une rubrique "USB Floppy drive" alors que la clé USB qui m'a servi à flasher le BIOS apparaissait, elle, dans une rubrique "USB Key drive"...

est-ce que ça vous évoque qqchose ?

----------

## boozo

Non, non, c'est très bien de faire des tests croisés (je me sens moins seul dans mes névroses obsessionnelles  :Laughing: )

Je suis d'accords avec toi sur le fait que le pb matériel peut être mis _un peu_ en retrait (du moins statistiquement) mais pas totalement mis hors de cause ; les drivers des imprimantes multifonctions qui gèrent ces périfs ne sont pas des plus "fiables" pour linux ni comparables avec le produit seul car sans encapsulation. Et bien qu'il fonctionnait "avant" sur une gentoo, les choses marchent jusqu'au jour ou elles làchent...   :Wink: 

Je ne vais pas faire avancer les choses mais je pense néanmoins que cela devait tourner avec un 2.6 et qu'un changement a dû se produire depuis (j'ai vu ça de près avec de l'usb notamment).

Ce serait intéressant de tester avec un livecd de cette époque ou si tu as en mémoire la version du kernel qui tournait alors mais je ne suis vraiment pas sûr que la solution s'imposera pour autant  :Sad: 

btw, reste aussi a faire un bugreport...

Edit: Je viens de songer que j'ai la possibilité de tester un de ces lecteurs multicartes via une imprimante... je ne m'en suis jamais vraiment préoccupé à vrai dire - la plupart du temps avec hp et linux ça roule pas mal - d'autant que le besoin était surtout réseau/copie/fax. Néanmoins je te ferais un retour dès que je peux

----------

## l_arbalette

je préfère ne pas faire de bug report tant que je ne suis pas sûr que le matos fonctionne...car ça met quand même un doute tout ça...

je vais voir comment essayer de le tester...

à suivre !

et merci pour votre aide !

----------

## Dominique_71

Petite question toute bête, t'as essayé de formater une carte avec fdisk? Il répond quelque chose?

----------

## l_arbalette

Aaarrggggghhhh !!!!

Le lecteur fonctionne....mais toujours pas la carte SD !

Ta question, Dominique75, m'a fait rechercher une autre carte SD (une carte martyr pour ton test) que celle que je teste depuis le début (cette dernière est pleine de photos de mes dernières vacances : ça serait balot de les perdre   :Laughing:  )

Dans mon message du 23/05,je disais que cette carte SD qui ne veut pas se monter fonctionne car

1/ elle fonctionne très bien avec l'appareil photo

2/ elle est parfaitement lisible à partir du moment ou je la lis à travers cette petite clé USB adaptateur que je possède (pas pratique du tout, mais bon, au moins, ça marche)

et là, j'ai pas l'air con : la carte martyr se monte plus vite qu'il ne faut de temps à mes yeux pour passer du slot du lecteur à l'écran !!!

donc le lecteur marche très bien, c'est la carte SD aux photos qui pose un problème !

A part la taille (cette qui se monte est toute petite, 500 Mo, celle pour les photos fait 2 Go), je vois pas la différence...

merci en tout cas, car on se rapproche.

J'ai bien ces modules compilés dans mon noyau pourtant : j'ai lu que c'était censé supporter les cartes SD HC (ce qui est le cas de cette carte)

```
CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=y
```

----------

## l_arbalette

hummm...mais là, pour le coup, c'est peut être le lecteur qui ne supporte pas les SD HC...mais seulement les SD...va falloir que je vérifie, mais ça sent mauvais de ce côté là...

----------

## k-root

from   http://www.oti.com.tw/en/oti-2126.html

Flexibility in firmware upgrade or customization 

à voir si tu peux le flasher

----------

## l_arbalette

 *k-root wrote:*   

> from   http://www.oti.com.tw/en/oti-2126.html
> 
> 

 

je crois que tu viens de répondre à la question malheureusement : effectivement, ça ne semble pas supporter les SD HC...

et j'imagine que l'imprimante, c'est pareil...

(j'ai changé de carte SD quand j'ai changé d'appareil photo, j'ai pas fait le rapprochement avec le "ça marchait avant, ça marche plus ")

EDIT : effectivement, l'imprimante non plus n'a pas l'air de supporter les cartes SD HC...

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01481721&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=fr&dlc=fr&lc=fr&product=1146331#N1316

bon, si ça vous semble être l'explication, je me résigne à passer le sujet en "résolu"   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Donc la question est maintenant de savoir si ton lecteur supporte ce genre de carte ou pas.

----------

## l_arbalette

va falloir un modérateur pour remettre tous ces messages dans le bon ordre !

 :Laughing: 

Bon, j'ai écrit au support technique, pour voir s'il y a une possibilité d'upgrade du firmware.

A suivre, mais je pense qu'en tout cas, côté Gentoo, c'est résolu.

Merci vraiment à tous pour votre aide (sans vous, j'aurais jamais pensé à ça !)

Je vais tenter de relancer mon autre sujet https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959936.html

(que j'avais lancé en parralèle, si jamais la carte SD n'était toujours pas lisible, ce qui est le cas !)

----------

## boozo

Ah bah c'est nul çà   :Laughing: 

Mais merci aux autres également. Suis vraiment passé a côté sur ce coup-là   :Embarassed:  et je n'ai même pas songé une seconde à demander tellement ça me semblait couler de source d'avoir les 2 composants en phase avec ces lecteurs N-en-un... On m'y prendra plus

----------

